# A cure to the urge, The pawn shop pill



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I get the urge to buy a firearm on a regular basis. The cure? There is only one cure,,,,,,,,Buy a gun! works for me every time. Yep. never fails. 
But I must admit that can get expensive. So I have found a cure that's like a time released pill. The time release "Pawn Shop Pill" 
The pawn shop pill is easy to swallow. Don't laugh there some really great buys in the pawn shops. And you can haggle on the price and stick a gold star on your refrigerator if you get the price you wanted.

The time released part,, That's also called "Layaway" and it can be quite affordable. A lot of pawn shops have a 10% down and 10% per month.
So you get 10 months to pay your gun off, So even a $900 gun cost a little over $20 a week. ($90 month)

Now that's cheap prescription for a addition that is so strong. And many pawn shops have new guns. And you can bet they got a good deal on that new gun or it wouldn't be there. So don't be afraid to make an offer on a brand new toy.

As a responsible adult it's my duty to control my addition and keep a gun in layaway. The therapy can be gulling, All that shopping and checking for good deals on a gun you really like. Yes it's hard to keep my urges in check but that small monthly payment keeps me in check.

This is my latest therapy "Chip"


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Went to a gun show yesterday with grandson, Son in law and daughter. He purchased a S&W 9mm. Wife looked at a new LC9S. As hard as I tried , they had nothing I needed. What I wanted once again the silly vendors did not bring the parts with them . But they would gladly ship them.
Well fool if I wanted the have it shipped I would have ordered it only line for 30% less. And the wonder why they can't sell parts.
Sad when you can't find a reason to give them your money.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Went to a gun show yesterday with grandson, Son in law and daughter. He purchased a S&W 9mm. Wife looked at a new LC9S. As hard as I tried , they had nothing I needed. What I wanted once again the silly vendors did not bring the parts with them . But they would gladly ship them.
> Well fool if I wanted the have it shipped I would have ordered it only line for 30% less. And the wonder why they can't sell parts.
> Sad when you can't find a reason to give them your money.


Well fool if I wanted the have it shipped I would have ordered it only line for 30% less <--- truth LOL


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That's on beautiful pill!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sweet!
And it's a Colt. 
Judging by the trigger, it is not an 80 Series, but without seeing what is engraved on the other side of the slide I can't tell what it is.

I know what you mean by Pawn Shop Fever.
I got a case of that two weeks ago, ended up with ANOTHER "perfect farm gun". In this case a brand new Charter Arms Tracker. That is a 6 shot 22LR 2" barrel double action, built on the same size frame as their 38 Specials.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Well fool if I wanted the have it shipped I would have ordered it only line for 30% less <--- truth LOL


Now that's using your head.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Funny you should ask,, This is a 80 series and I'm trying to find a set of white dot sights. Even a set of used factory would do.
I don't need anything fancy. Any suggestions? And can anyone you tell what I should be looking for? Will 70 series work?
















I picked this up for a shooter. This is going to be my range gun. the gun is still at the pawn shop I'm making the last payment this week.
The parts inside look like it's never been fired. As I think about it maybe a good set of sights are would be a good investement


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SOCOM would be the go-to guy here for parts questions. 

The 80 Series trigger was different from the 70 Series, and the part that is seen in the trigger guard is longer on an 80. 
That does not look like an 80 trigger, at least not like my 80 Series Commander. 
Maybe an 80 slide on a 70 frame?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have purchased more then a few guns from pawn shops. Sometimes on Saturdays I will take off in the truck and go pawn shopping for hours. Love pawn shops.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> SOCOM would be the go-to guy here for parts questions.
> 
> The 80 Series trigger was different from the 70 Series, and the part that is seen in the trigger guard is longer on an 80.
> That does not look like an 80 trigger, at least not like my 80 Series Commander.
> Maybe an 80 slide on a 70 frame?


Maybe but I hope not


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Maybe but I hope not


It's a Colt.
It's all good!!


----------

